# Some pics at Harvest, Master Kush I think LOL



## dman1234

Ok, i havent posted many pics so i thought i would put some up
since I am taking down a couple.

This is either Master Kush or Belladonna, i had a little mix up,:hubba: 
i took another one down 2 days ago and its hanging i will post some pics of it in a bit.


----------



## dman1234

Ok, i dont wanna sound needy but No Comments at all, LOL.
here are some more pics

-pics 1 and 2 are the plant i cut down 2 days ago drying.
-pics 3 and 4 are various clones in the dome.
-pics 5 and 6 are some Wht Widow seeds i popped earlier this week.
-Pics 7 and 8 are of my flower room with plants at different stages of flowering.


----------



## 2Dog

that looks very nice so thick!!! what does it smell like? you trimmed it in the pot?


----------



## dman1234

Thanks 2Dog, 

I cleaned her up for her pics (removed the fan leaves) she is cut and hanging now after a propper trim.

She smells a bit chemically now but a good dry and cure will fix that.

They are clones  from seeds we bought so we are already smoking this strain right now and we are very happy with it. wich ever it is. LOL


----------



## 2Dog

nice you can look forward to the bud to come..


----------



## dman1234

Here is a pic of the Carnage.


----------



## dman1234

Nothing from anyone???

Not even a YOU SUCK.


----------



## ArtVandolay

Awesome!  Your house must have a very herbal smell :hubba:  What are the little ones?


----------



## Flyinghigh

dman1234 said:
			
		

> Nothing from anyone???
> 
> Not even a YOU SUCK.




You want to read some thing 
You Don't Suck.!!
Patents and some one will chim in..


----------



## Flyinghigh

Way to go!!
How long was the total grow.?


----------



## dman1234

Thanks ART, the house does have a slight aroma but i only notice it when i first come in.

The clones are a mix of master Kush and a great unknown strain that was given to me. the 4 seedlings are Wht Widow i popped recently.


----------



## dman1234

Thanks FlyingHigh, they vegged about  4 weeks and flowered for 9 and a half weeks, that gave me about 30-40% amber trichs.


----------



## loolagigi

dman1234 said:
			
		

> Nothing from anyone???
> 
> Not even a YOU SUCK.


sup man?  nice trees. you got a smoke report yet?


----------



## dman1234

the one in the pics is a second generation so have been smokin her mom for a couple of weeks, we love it, fairly heady with little couch lock effect, 
but a very noticable buzz, friends really like it.


----------



## Heemhoff17

Nice harvest there Dman!!!

I just harvested first of january..like 6 ounces...my friends really liked it too...liked it so much i was out two weeks ago.


----------



## Flyinghigh

Heemhoff17 said:
			
		

> Nice harvest there Dman!!!
> 
> I just harvested first of january..like 6 ounces...my friends really liked it too...liked it so much i was out two weeks ago.



Ops hope you had back up.!!


----------



## shortkutz

nice


----------

